# GRIV's Professional Bow Tuning DVD



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

http://www.grivtech.com/index.php?p...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=31&vmcchk=1&Itemid=31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can get them from Hayman on here.....LAS sells them....or go to GRIVs site and pick one up.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks, but I need a little more help finding it?
LAS, did a search on GRIV can came up blank?
I may not know the exact title of the DVD??
I check what I thought to be the GRIV site but I can't find it there either, or I may be looking in the wrong place - http://slayregroeg.blogspot.com/ that is what I found through a google search??
I know, I'm challenged!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Aim4gold said:


> Thanks, but I need a little more help finding it?
> LAS, did a search on GRIV can came up blank?
> I may not know the exact title of the DVD??
> I check what I thought to be the GRIV site but I can't find it there either, or I may be looking in the wrong place - http://slayregroeg.blogspot.com/ that is what I found through a google search??
> I know, I'm challenged!


On lancasters site is is item # 4920013. You will not find it listed as GRIV, that is his internet handle. It is the George Ryals Technical Tuning DVD.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Found it 
Thanks for your help


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

He's got a second DVD now available.

Check out
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=811853


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Ordered both!!!!*



hayman said:


> He's got a second DVD now available.
> 
> Check out
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=811853


Just ordered both DVDs and can't wait for them to get here.  I had met George when he lived in Walla Walla. Very knowledgeable and helpful. I haven't seen the DVDs but am sure that he put a lot of experience and knowledge in them. Hope to let you know how they are soon.

Norm


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

You can watch some video clips here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08WC8667K08


----------



## BD1 (Dec 17, 2006)

http://grivtech.com/


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Lancaster Archery Supply now has a supply of DVD’s. You may have to ask customer service for assistance since it will probably take a couple of days to make it to their online catalog.

Enjoy
Bill


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hayman said:


> You can watch some video clips here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08WC8667K08


Looks like you two did another great job 

See you in a few :wink:


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

i got it from las,very informative vid thats easy to follow,well worth it=mike


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

hayman said:


>


that is just so wrong!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

SandSquid said:


> that is just so wrong!


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Got both GRIV DVD's and they are great! Lots of info especially on creep tuning, walk back tuning, group tuning etc.

Form and execution was good too, although there were some important topics left out. The biggest part left out was the interaction of aiming and the shot release. I realize that this is very different depending on what style release you use. I guess that means we need another DVD. Well worth the price.

Thanks GRIV


----------



## GCB (Nov 13, 2005)

Why have all the example video clips been removed? I really wanted to see an example before I ordered the DVDs.

GCB


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## GCB (Nov 13, 2005)

Mucho gracias!

GCB


----------

